# FreeBSD 7.2 safe mode mount root problem



## refik (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, 
I just installed freeBSD 7.2 and installed also gnome on it.
after changeing screen resolution on gnome something messed up, i have 7 parallel screens of really low resolution and cannot do anything, problem is that i put the line gnome_enable to rc.conf, so it is running automaticly each time i boot, and i couldn't kill it since i am running it in virtual machine and can't send singal of ctrl+alt+backspace, also ctrl+c is not killing it before it starts.
so I decided to boot in safe mode and restore config of rc.conf and change the screen resolution in xorg.conf.

but it won't boot, 
i got prompt 
mountroot> 
when i put ? and hit enter 
it displays line:
list of GEOM managed devices:

end it is empty, so it didn't mount /dev/da0s1a
and i am stuck here.
I am using vmware for this, virtual machine consist of 1GB of ram and 2 64bit cpu, 1 disk of 6GB and swap disk of 1GB

tips how to solve isue with gnom are appriciated but i would appricaite more if you could help me with safe mode.


----------

